# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 H&R Sway Bars



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The Audi A6 comes with an excellent handling package, but there's always room for improvement. Let H&R up your game with suspension products that pick up where Audi left off.

Made in Germany, H&R sway bars are built on decades of experience designing world class suspension upgrades; then manufactured to old world standards where "excellence" is more than just a word.


*Don't compromise. Demand H&R.*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*




Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004)
Audi C5 A6 2.8 Quattro (1998-2001)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

